# E93 coral aw hre vorsteiner cf



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

Car will have a airride system in 4 weeks so it will be slammed to the ground but the rest of the car is finished for this year.




























































































Sponsors: http://www.jlevistreetwerks.com/​


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I think it looks amazing now...dropping it will look too ricey, IMHO.


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

The beauty of airride is that you can do the height you want. Low or normal no problem. Its all done in a blink of a eyes.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Settled, 335 cab will be my next car...


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

very very nice. Very clean. Good work


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Pmmeke said:


> The beauty of airride is that you can do the height you want. Low or normal no problem. Its all done in a blink of a eyes.


Does that affect handling though? I would be very nervous about messing with my 3er suspension.

Let me reiterate - it looks fantastic now!


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

It improves handeling when executed right. Its like all things in life. They mor it cost the better the handling


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

work in progres


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)




----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)




----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

video of the airride




and a better pic


----------

